# Conquest of Bloodsworn Vale [IC]



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 3, 2007)

_'During the rise of the Empire of Cheliax a great battle was fought in the valley now known as the Bloodsworn Vale between the emperor’s forces and the barbarian lords of the north. Although Cheliax won, countless soldiers were massacred in one of the bloodiest engagements of the Expansion Wars. Some say the fields of roses that dot the vale date to that time, and that for every soldier who fell, a blood-red rose grew to mark his grave. Today, Cheliax is a shadow of its former glory, rent by civil war and ruled by devil worshipers. The vale, once a vital trade route, has been reclaimed by wilderness. Only the rose bushes remain to remind travelers of the former empire.'

-The Pathfinder Chronicles_







*KEY*

A: Fort Thorn
B: Workers' Campsite Ambush






*KEY*

A1: Gatehouse
A2: The Lord's Stable
A3: Keep
A4: Visitors' Barracks
A5: Watchtowers
A6: The Boar's Bones [sblock=The Boar's Bones History] Shortly after settling the fort, the soldiers faced their first crisis. The next food caravan was late and their supplies ran low. Sir Tolgrith sent out his scouts to forage and hunt, but after 3 days they had not found much. On the 4th day they came up big, dragging the carcass of a large dire boar back into camp at the same time the food caravan finally arrived. During the evening’s festivities, the boar was picked clean and the fort’s halfling cook, Orrend, kept the bones. A month later, Orrend opened up the Boar’s Bones, a small inn and tavern to serve the off-duty soldiers, workers, and visitors who happened to stop by. The bones were carefully reconstructed with wire and wood, and the now-intact dire boar skeleton sits in the middle of the tavern with a pouch hanging from its tusks. Orrend insists that any tips given to the boar are sent to its grieving kin.[/sblock]
A7: Wilderness Wares
A8: Shrine to Erastil
A9: Partik's Forge
A10: Four Wheels Hall


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 4, 2007)

“Land, Gold, and Title!” Those are the things promised for taming the great swath of wilderness known as the Bloodsworn Vale, but so far, the journey there has been little more than hardship and boredom. As the miles roll past and the Mindspin Mountains draw ever nearer, the company of merchants you travel with has grown steadily more subdued. Some even whisper that the vale is haunted or cursed. After crossing through Icedeep Pass, the wagons pull up short to take in the view. Far in the distance, the ice-capped peaks of the Mindspin range are visible beyond a lush green wilderness. Below spreads a sea of leaves, broken only here and there by fields of blood-red roses. Perhaps twenty miles ahead, a wooden fort breaks through the forest canopy, with a thin wisp of smoke twisting into the air. Suddenly, the promises of “Land, Gold, and Title” don’t seem so far-fetched after all.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 4, 2007)

While the lure of land, gold, and a title was certainly interesting, what piqued Besik's drive wasn't fame and fortune, but the ability to witness this untamed land and have his hand at shaping this wild earth.

He eyes the tall dark trees with disinterest, the smoke curl, and fort it eminated from, get the same once over from the elf. Looking around at his new travelling companions, he smiles at the blankly, giving their surface thoughts a quick read.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 4, 2007)

Jerivan was glad that he found a kindred spirit in Percivilis -- he was a kind, thoughtful person, who always strived to protect the innocent and weak.  

Valor.  Justice.  Honor.  

These three words were the mantra that he lived by.  He had been travelling with him for the past year, and in that time, he recognized 'the gift' -- for Percivilis had an innate connection with his goddess -- one that he never questioned, nor did he need to -- he was destined for great things, and Jerivan wanted to be a part of it.

Men cannot live without justice, valor, and honor -- in the void of these three, only chaos and anarchy reign.  The twosome had been travelling the land for some time, ministering to the flock, setting things right, before running into the others in the travelling company.  

Their goddess had sent to them a vision of a blood ravaged forest, which had once been a well travelled trade route, joining two kingdoms in trade.  If the area was to become civilized once more -- to allow the people to regain their honor, while promoting justice and valor -- the trade route must be reopened.  

While Percivilis was not interested in land, gold or titles, he and Jerivan were interested in spreading the word of their goddess Iomedae. 

For a trade route is more than just an economic artery -- it is a lifeline of communication and transportation of information and values.  This was the task set forth to Percivilis and Jerivan.  Their goddess demanded it.

As fate would have it, the religious duo had been on the other side of the continent when this vision was given to them.  They voyaged long and hard, facing many hardships and obstacles, even joining up with a band of adventurers (not true believers, mind you, but acceptable company) who likewise were headed to the troubled Vale.  

Obviously, the rest did not share their zeal and devotion to Iomedae, but in time, who knows...

The last stretch of the journey had been bone chilling.  The elevation had become higher and higher each morning, as they climbed into the snow capped peaks.  Each morning, Percivilis said a prayer when he first felt the warming rays of the sun.

Just this morning, one of the merchants from the caravan mentioned that they had reached the Icedeep Pass and the descent into the Vale would begin.

Their spirits buoyed, Percivilis and Jerivan began to mentally prepare for their quest.

They had received word that they needed to report to a "Fort Thorn" to officially sign up for the journey into the Vale, even though Percivilis was not looking for recognition from the authorities.  He had grown to like his travelling companions, and looked forward to the future with them -- Iomedae had given him quite a blessing.


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 7, 2007)

As he walks along with the caravan, warhammer in hand, Aldur turns his attention from rocky ground of the pass to his right to the head of the caravan.  Upon hearing shouts of "There it is!" Aldur hops onto the nearest wagon and stands beside the driver to get a better view of the valley and far off fort.  Satisfied, he returns the driver's annoyed glare with a scowl of his own, and growls "It'll be tough te steer with both your eyes swollen shut."

Dismissing the man, Aldur jumps down from the wagon and begins walking towards the front of the caravan.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 7, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

The sounds of hooves trotting the way along your collective dusty path announces a horse that comes into view from the rear of the caravan bearing a male human rider of average stature who is looking at a parchment of sorts as he rides.

The man has short, close cropped, black hair and a goatee, with cool blue active eyes. The horse is light brown with a white star and a single white sock on its rear left leg, and well muscled. The human rides it with the ease of someone with great practice and time in the saddle. His posture is straight and he carries himself with confidence. The saddle is one meant for action and it has a darkwood standard pole standing straight up that is without a standard, and it most definitely functions as a long spear. The saddlebags seem full and so does the backpack that is strapped to the saddle.

Upon closer inspection you notice that he has several small axes in his belt and a longer sword of sorts that is something like a long and thin saber or rapier the likes of which you have not really seen before sheathed at his side. There is a loaded crossbow sitting nonchalantly in his lap to which is becomes kind of obscured by lowering the paper that he was looking at. After taking in all of this you notice the rather expensive mithril breastplate that he comfortably wears beneath his cloak and over his traveling clothes.

He shake his head seeming rather confused and looks to Aldur quizzically and mumbles Almost there... while half smiling.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 13, 2007)

The newly acquainted group of adventurers looks forward at the smoke from Fort Thorn rising invitingly in the distance. Each takes a moment with his own thoughts, contemplating the path of fate which has brought him to Bloodsworn Pass. Some for adventure, some for faith, some for duty, each has his own reasons. Still, with the Fort now so close, it seems odd that the merchant caravan has stopped. 

Looking ahead, each of you can now see the reason for the delay. A stranger has arrived, and is now conferring with some of the merchants about the best route forward to Fort Thorn. This newcomer is a nondescript man, dressed for the rigors of travel in the wilderness. A beautiful honey-colored eagle perches nearby in the bough of a tree, as though attentively listening to the conversation.

*OOC: Boddynock, here is Shandul's intro point, please run with this to get him introduced and integrated with the rest of the party.*


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 13, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish looks to the others and looks towards the group gathering around the new comer.  He guides "Thunder" towards them to try to hear more of what is holding up the caravan.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 16, 2007)

"Old Oak came down in that strong wind but you can still get through. Just go through the Near Wood and pick up the trail on the other side."

The fellow points with the bow he holds in his hand, nods, then shrugs and moves a little way off from the exciteable merchants, as if seeking a quieter space. The eagle continues to observe the group closely.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish guides his horse to approach the newcomer. He looks over him with careful eyes (Sense Motive) and when satisfied he says to no one in particular "That eagle seems to take quite an interest in the happenings here, which I I find rather unusual unless it has a nest nearby.".

He then more pointedly continues with his attention on the new come guide "I do not remember you from the caravan.  Are you from Fort Thorn to greet and guide us from here, and is it really safe to venture off the main path in these parts?"


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 16, 2007)

"The eagle's a friend."

"Not from the Fort ... but I'm a local. Thought I'd come along and see what you fellows are planning in the Vale."

"Safe enough if you don't do anything stupid."


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish shakes his head understanding. "Fair enough. How would you, as a local, define stupid in these parts, and do you know much about the lay of the land in the Vale?"


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 17, 2007)

"Stupid? Invade the lair of a wild boar. Wander around with no regard to the direction of sun or stars. Chop down trees and draw the wrath of the local druid."


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 18, 2007)

Upon arriving at the front of the caravan and hearing the exchange between the scout and the rider, Aldur growls "Obvious, meet Oblivious.  Oblivious, meet Obvious."   Turning to the others gathered around the newcomer, he yells"Now if we can get going, we can stop burning daylight!"


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 18, 2007)

The woodsman appraises the loud newcomer silently for a moment before raising an eyebrow in amusement.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

Percivilis was discussing the merits of a strong monarch with some of the merchants guards when he noticed the caravan come to a halt.  His interest peaked, he bid his new friends a momentary good-bye while he swiveled his head to beckon Jerivan to follow him.

The two trot gracefully forward on their large warhorses -- Percivilis, being slightly taller, heavier, and a few more years etched onto his otherworldly good-looking face, and Jerivan, a more brash youth, clad in shining plate armor, who shows much more skill in the saddle than his older friend, although he may be Percivilis's junior, his mere glance towards you feels you with a small amount of awe.

"Ho there, stranger, it is a pleasure to meet you, may Iomedae bless you this fine day."  Percivilis says quite genuinely,"To what do we owe this pause in our travels?"
[sblock=OOC]
I envision Percivilis as one who possesses a quite powerful personal magnetism and personality.  (to go along with his "favored-soul" type of background and very high diplomacy/sense motive abilities)  He will mostly likely end up as the party face, unless someone else has better skills.

Since Percivilis does not know Shandul as a friend or foe, would diplomacy/sense motive checks be appropriate?  (Diplomacy +14, Sense Motive +9)  

Jerivan will also non-chalantly use detect evil on the stranger.

[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 20, 2007)

With the influx of excitement swirling through the air, the constant chatter of thoughts penetrating his mind comes to an overwhelming crescendo. Closing his eyes tightly, Besik grits his teeth, trying to shut them out. There are times when he wished he had never unlocked the secret to read other's minds.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 20, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish smiles at the woodsman's comments. "Yes, that makes a lot of sense." As the rest of the members of the group gather. He points to each member in order and says "This is our boisterous *Aldur*, a veteran from Clan Rulmklin. This is *Percivilis* of Iomedae and his dedicated squire *Jerivan*. This is *Gesik* the Sagely and I am *Aelish*." 

"How familiar are you with the Vale, its topography and landmarks, and possibly the whereabouts of the nearest boar's lair?"

[OOC: 



Spoiler



During this trip I would have been spending and inordinate amount of time talking to people (Info Gathering as well as Sense Motive) to get a good feel for their motives for this trip. I would be looking for anyone that might be trouble (running from the law or going to cause trouble) or might be a good ally. I most likely ended up with the adventures that is our group. I would also be looking for what noble families, churches, and merchant guilds are present.

I would also pay close attention to what languages are spoken and by whom which may be a indicator for 'other' things. I am also curious about any knowledge I have of the Vale.


]


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 20, 2007)

The fellow with the eagle remains silent a moment later, then offers his name as if throwing a pebble into a still pond. "Shandul Endathar."

He lapses into silence again. After a moment or two longer he adds, "I'm from round these parts. I know the Vale as well as anybody you'd want to meet."

He turns to Percivilis and says, "The road's blocked. They," nodding to the merchants, "are arguing about what to do." He shrugs as if it's obvious.


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 21, 2007)

Aldur mutters, Gods' blood," before striding over to the merchants.  Addressing the group as a whole, he growls "Are you taking the route he," jerking his thumb over his shoulder at the newcomer, "suggests or are we cutting through the tree?  Or are you discussing the best place to relieve yourselves?"

The dwarf folds his arms across his chest, the blue rune tattoos prominently displayed on his muscled arms, and impatiently awaits an answer from the merchants.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 21, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish smiles as Aldur aptly speaks his mind. "*Shandul*, I have a map here of the region. Would you mind taking a look at and let me know what you think of it? If there is any thing that needs to be corrected or added let me know, as I want this to be as accurate as possible." He looks to the caravaners and their on going discussion, and then to Aldur as the dwarf awaits their imminent decision.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 21, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

Percivilis looks between the woodsman, the Aelish, and Aldur.

He looks briefly back at Jerivan on his mount, sees Jerivan give him a slight shake of the head, meaning that the woodsman did not seem to have evil in his soul.  

Turning back to the woodsman,"So, the problem as I come to understand it, is that there is a large tree blocking the path."

"Surely there are a large number of capable caravan guards who are handy with an axe -- if there is not a way around the fallen tree."

"Shandul, I take it that you have seen the obstacle blocking our path, I would welcome your counsel on the best course of action for my merchant friends."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 21, 2007)

At last, the merchants in charge of the caravan, with Shandul's aid, conclude that the best way to get around the fallen tree is to take a roundabout course that avoids the worst of the tangled rosebush thickets that dot the landscape. With the decision made, the caravan sets into motion once more. Shandul joins with the traveling wagons as they proceed toward the fort.

The going is slow for the wagons and horses, and so it is well into the afternoon of the next day when the caravan finally reaches Fort Thorn. The fort is a walled community surrounded by a 20-foot-tall palisade of tree trunks, upended and carved to a point. The group cannot help but notice that beyond this security, there is nothing but wilderness...tall trees and endless thickets of wild rose bushes. There are no farms or outlying buildings of any sort. Fort Thorn is truly an island in the surrounding wild.

Just outside the walls of Fort Thorn is a small building manned by a pair of guards. These sentries briefly question the head of the caravan, but in short order they wave to two more guards atop the gatehouse to open the gate. The large wooden gate slowly opens with a creak, and the caravan enters the fort proper. With that, the merchants begin to busy themselves with the unloading of the supplies and provisions on the carts, leaving the adventurers to their own devices.

OOC: Fort Thorn at last! Things should be able to pick up substantially on my end now. Note that I have updated the first post in the thread with a map of the Fort. At this point, it is up to you whether you want to seek an audience with Lord Tolgrith immediately, or first explore the Fort. Please keep up the good role-playing, as it is important that the characters continue to establish their 'voices.'


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 21, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

As the caravan moves to enter Fort Thorn, Aelish guides "Thunder" towards the guard house and just before he get gets there he takes off his gloves.  He approaches the guard house so that the side of the him that will be exposed to the guard will be the hand that has his Herald's Ring on. 

He approaches and says "Greetings soldiers of Fort Thorn." while holding his hand obviously out for them to see and to hide it from others' immediate view. He says quietly "My companions and I seek counsel with Captain Tolgrith."

[*YEO OOC:* [sblock]During this trip I would have been spending and inordinate amount of time talking to people (Info Gathering as well as Sense Motive) to get a good feel for their motives for this trip. I would be looking for anyone that might be trouble (running from the law or going to cause trouble) or might be a good ally. I most likely ended up with the adventures that is our group. I would also be looking for what noble families, churches, and merchant guilds are present.

I would also pay close attention to what languages are spoken and by whom which may be a indicator for 'other' things. I am also curious about any knowledge I have of the Vale.

What do I know of this Captain Tolgrith.  [/sblock]]


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 22, 2007)

Aldur approaches Shandul as the caravan begins making its way into the fort.  He thrusts out his right hand, saying, "Aldur Rulmklin.  You happen to know where a dwarf can get a drink around here?  I could stand to wash the trail dust down."


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 22, 2007)

Shandul looks over the map which Aelish hands to him.

"Good map," he says, then hands it back.

When they arrive at the fort, he waits patiently while papers are checked. Then, once they've moved inside the walls, he stands looking around. His stance is relaxed - almost somnolent - but his eyes don't miss much.

When Aldur introduces himself, he takes his hand in a firm grip. When asked where the dwarf can get a drink, he gestures to the nearest well.

[sblock=OOC]No doubt Shandul knows where the tavern is - and he'd be happy to oblige. I just don't have a clue.  [/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 22, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> As the caravan moves to enter Fort Thorn, Aelish guides "Thunder" towards the guard house and just before he get gets there he takes off his gloves.  He approaches the guard house so that the side of the him that will be exposed to the guard will be the hand that has his Herald's Ring on.
> 
> He approaches and says "Greetings soldiers of Fort Thorn." while holding his hand obviously out for them to see and to hide it from others' immediate view. He says quietly "My companions and I seek counsel with Captain Tolgrith."



The guard at the gatehouse takes a look at the device on Aelith's finger, and nods in understanding. "Aye, and the Captain will be glad to see you, too, I'd wager. Especially what with that work crew disappearing. You can find him in the Keep." The guard gestures toward the large building directly to the north. (A3)

[sblock=OOC]On the trip to the fort, Aelish did indeed spend a great deal of time talking to his companions. He didn't turn up anyone who seemed to be suspicious or a trouble-maker. The merchants and their employees just seem to be honest folk looking to make a living. As for good allies...why, the other PCs of course!  No one else present seems to be of the nobility, and as for churches...Percivilis and Jerivan make no secret about their devotion to Iomedae. Merchant guilds...not terribly important for the game itself, but if you want to create something to aid in role-playing your character, be my guest. Aelish has a general knowledge base about the history of the vale...how it was an important field of battle in old days between the empire of Cheliax and the barbarian tribes of the north. And, basic geography...in the near future I will post an updated map with some more info.

As for Captain Tolgrith, Aeilsh remembers him as a hale and rugged fighter, with years of experience as a seasoned campaigner. He is good natured and relatively friendly, but Aelish also remembers him as being very focused and driven.[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 22, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Shandul looks over the map which Aelish hands to him.
> 
> "Good map," he says, then hands it back.
> 
> ...




OOC: Everyone who's ever been to Fort Thorn knows that the place to go for a drink is The Boar's Bones (A6) of course!


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

*Shandul*
Expecting a bit more from his interaction with Shandul, Aelish appears to want more information from the _local_ that '_knows the Vale as well as anybody you'd want to meet_'. The local that seems a little bit uncomfortable in the midst of civilization and who bears a raptor friend gives Aelish an idea.

[Sylvan] "



Spoiler



Surely, my friend, there is something that is missing from this map or could be added from your extensive knowledge of the area. ... and how well do you know the local druid?


" Aelish smiles disarmingly.


***************

*Guards*
Aelish nods to the guard in thanks and says "Thank you sir." He turns his horse around as puts on his gloves and then turns to the rest of the group. "Friends we have an audience with the Captain. If you will follow me..." He nods to them to look for acknowledgment and then heads towards the keep.


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 22, 2007)

Aldur studies Shandul for a moment before speaking, "Thanks, Obvious.  Remind me to buy you a drink next time we're there."

Turning towards Aelish, he mutters, "Grandfather was right.   You get what you pay for."

"Hey Aelish!  Ask those soldiers where  a dwarf can get a _real_ drink around here!" he shouts as he crosses the distance between himself and the rider.

OOC:  Sorry, that was too priceless an exchange to ignore!  I'd forgotten that we didn't have all of Fort Throne key-ed out for us.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

"From what I have heard it would be the '_Boar's Bones_' and I will be happy to take you there, fair dwarf, after we meet with Captain Torgrith. ". Aelish says just loud enough for the advancing dwarf to hear. 

He smiles exchanging the thought with Shandul that they both may know a little more about the place than they may let on. He tips his head towards the Keep as he looks to Shandul in suggestion that he follow us. 

[Sylvan] "



Spoiler



I think that we me may find each other of use to one another.


" Aelish says to Shandul as he makes his way towards the keep.


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 22, 2007)

OOC:  Aldur was moving from Shandul over *to* Aelish who I gathered was still talking to the guards.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

[OOC: Gotcha - changed my post]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 22, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

"Ah, our long journey is at last at an end," He says to his junior, Jerivan,"May Iomedae's infinite wisdom be praised."

Percivilis looks briefly at the sky and touches his chest, mentally giving a quick prayer to his patroness, with Jerivan quickly doing the same.   Percivilis pulls his mount up alongside Jerivan and whispers quietly to him -- _"Keep your eyes peeled for any foul influences in this fort..."_
To the others,"Well, we have been graced with a respite from the ardors of the road.  Let us find proper lodgings for ourselves and our mounts, then perhaps pay a visit to the good Captain."

Percivilis beckons to one of the guards,"Good man -- where would we be able to find proper accomodations for our equine friends?"
Once the guard mentions where they can stable their mounts, Jerivan will take both of their warhorses and get them situated.

As Jerivan leaves with the two warhorses, Percivilis walks over to the dwarf,"Now, my friend, perhaps we can see into that drink -- I, too, would like to remove the trail dust from my mouth -- and not with _well_ water....  Perhaps they have some dwarven ale?"   He pats him on the shoulder and turns towards the Boar's Bones.  "Shall we?"

He beckons to the reclusive elf,"Besik - you care to join us?"

As for the woodsman and Aelish,"Once you two have finished with your odd incantations, why don't you join us for a drink at the Inn before we head over to see the Captain?"

---------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC: Jerivan will keep his senses peeled (i.e. detect evil) for any people to keep an eye on in the fort.

Also, I'm trying to get a feel for whether Aelish and Percivilis would be more on the same page after the travels -- obviously they both have good people influencing and information gathering skills.  It seems that Aelish is working for some group and wanting to keep it a secret from the rest of the party, is this intended?  (No problem if it is, just want to understand)


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish's nose scrunches as Percivilis mentions his desire to go to the bar prior to seeing the Captain. His conscience relents for the moment because as he prefers getting business done first, as he says "Yes, that is a good idea. Lets head to the bar first to relax for a moment before we really get down to business." as he joins the rest of the group in their desire for some bar time.

[*OOC:*


Spoiler



Aelish is trying to keep his position hidden at least for now. He took this mission to help out the kingdom, yes, but primarily to flee from familial duties. 

He would rather not have his being a Herald to be an issue over much with the group or others. He would rather have his position be a matter of serendipity or happenstance. "Oh, hey, your a Herald! Isn't that neat." - something that he can use when it is beneficial or to make things more expedient.

I think we would definitely be on the same page or so. He is a generally likable fellow who may be just a little uptight and always on the job or busy planning something. Rest is not something that he generally does, but does not mind small talk as that is something that is also useful since you can learn about a person, their goals, and where they have been, and possibly what is happening in the world which is very useful for his job.


]


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 22, 2007)

Aldur smiles at Percivilus.  "Sanity at last!  Let's go."


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 22, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [Sylvan] "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[sblock=Sylvan]"The map is fine. There's no end to how much detail can be added to a picture on a parchment. Why not just ask? As to the local druid ... that'd be me."[/sblock]

Shandul makes no response to Aelish's second comment.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 22, 2007)

Besik looks at Percivilis with suspicion in his eyes, his brows a little furrowed. He shrugs his slight shoulders and looks askance, "I suppose I could drink, but definitely not dwarven swill." His gaze shifts toward Shandul, acknowledging him for the first time, "It wouldn't be too much to dream that this place has fine elven wine?"

[sblock=YeOlde]How do you want to handle Besik's ability to community telepathically?[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 23, 2007)

Shandul nods. "Fine elven wine? Don't know about fine, but the Bones has a stock of wine. I prefer the Dogbolter, myself."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 23, 2007)

"Sounds...delightful," Besik sighs and frowns slightly.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 23, 2007)

ooc: do we know of his telepathic ability?


----------



## Azgulor (Aug 23, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Besik looks at Percivilis with suspicion in his eyes, his brows a little furrowed. He shrugs his slight shoulders and looks askance, "I suppose I could drink, but definitely not dwarven swill." His gaze shifts toward Shandul, acknowledging him for the first time, "It wouldn't be too much to dream that this place has fine elven wine?"
> 
> [sblock=YeOlde]How do you want to handle Besik's ability to community telepathically?[/sblock]




Aldur's smile fades at Besik's words.  "Dwarven swill?  You're lucky I'm in a good mood, elf.  I'll only make you eat those words if the brewer turns out to be kin."


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 23, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish smiles to Shandul as they begin to walk and says to him "Fair enough, friend."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 23, 2007)

Besik holds out his opened palms, "No need to take offense, my dear Aldur. Different men have different palates."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 23, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

Green = Jerivan
Yellow = Percivilis

"It is nice to have something to bicker about besides the hardness of the campsites,"  Percivilis says while listening to the exchange between the dwarf and elf,"For all that matters is that the drink will relieve just a tiny bit of the road weariness we all share."

The rag-tag group makes their way to the doors of the Boar's Bones Inn and enters inside.

"Well, will you look at that!" Percivilis exclaims when he spots the skeleton of the Dire Boar,"That is some fine craftsmanship there!"

He looks around,"Barkeep? We would like to partake in your spirits and draughts, if you please."

Moments later, Jerivan enters and walks over to the rest of the group,"Percivilis - the horses have been tended to, now, hopefully the barkeep will give me ample access to his kegs!  What say we see how well our dwarven friend can hold his ale?"

Jerivan pats the dwarf on the back and lets out a laugh, and finds himself a stool at the bar, putting his helmet and shield on the floor against the bar.

"Well done, Jerivan! Glad you could join us for some brew."  Percivilis says as he adjusts his scabbard, props his shield against his stool and seats himself at the bar and beckons the others to join them.

"The stable boy was glad to see us -- looks like he is bored due to the lack of traffic 'round these parts."

"Well, by Iomedae's will, we will change that for him, with our friends here."  

OOC: Let me know how much for the horse boarding and prices for drinks


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 23, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: Let me know how much for the horse boarding and prices for drinks



OOC: Honestly, I'm not interested in bookkeeping these kinds of minor expenses. At this level of play, that kind of expenditure has little practical effect on things, unless you buy in extravagance. Come to think of it, extravagance isn't really an option here at Fort Thorn, so it's a moot point anyway. If you feel that you must deduct coin for every small expense, assume standard PHB prices and knock yourself out.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 23, 2007)

Upon entering The Boar's Bones, the party immediately notices the massive boar skeleton that dominates the center of the common room, a pouch hanging from one of its tusks. Clearly, this is source of the establishment's unusual name. 

Once the initial surprise of the skeleton wears off, the party settles in and gets comfortable. The common room is clean and the smells of good food fill the air. Orrend, a spry older halfling comes from behind the counter and introduces himself to the newcomers (Shandul is already known to him), while his cousin Pily, a female halfling with a warm smile takes the group's drink orders. Sadly, the strong dwarven ales and fine wines fancied by Aldur and Besik, respectively, are not on the menu, but more standard beer and wine is plentiful. Also on the drink menu is something more unusual, rose petal ale.

Enjoying the hospitality of the halflings, the group is now free to discuss other matters.

(OOC: Boddynock, the history of the Boar's Bones is sblocked in the original post. Undoubtedly, Shandul has heard that story before, so it may be something he would relate to the other PCs. Just a little role-playing suggestion, if you want.)


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 23, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish appears rather calm, but yet bears the air of a military man at work and has been just ordered to relax. He looks about to get a feel for the occupants and after everyone has ordered he will order the Rose Petal Ale. He hopes that the Rose Petal Ale will bear somewhat of Elven flavor about it since he has taken a fancy to some of the Elven fare in his years of dealing with them. He will sit with the group but away just a little bit so as not to jeopardize his map to spilled liquors and food.

Looking forward to meeting with Captain Tolgrith and finding out more about their troubles here,  Aelish pulls out his map and starts to think about where raiders might post themselves to snatch off a work crew as the rest of the group talks.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 24, 2007)

Besik sits back from the remainder of their ragtag group after ordering tea, his hopes of placating his blossoming headache with the wonders of wine having been dashed. Now that he was finally here in the middle of the Vale it became apparent that this place hosted no hint of elven activity.

Initially that had been a large draw to his coming here, hoping that an untamed forested land would have some new village he could ingratiate himself and his talents with. But so far any elves who allowed a large wodden fort to be built in the middle of their land would be weak-willed and subservient, altogether not an unattractive place to resettle.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 27, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

ooc: What time of day is it?

Percivilis hails the barkeep,"Good sir, what do you know of the surrounding Vale?  Why is it that the good Captain desires the presence of a band of adventurers to reopen this trade route?  Surely, this undertaking is more in the hands of the bookkeepers and trade marshalls of the respective empires, no?"

While Percivilis is talking with the barkeep, Jerivan is ordering another round for himself and the dwarf,"See if you can keep up."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 30, 2007)

After getting his tea, Besik reaches into a small pouch at his waist and pinches an unknown substance into the mug. He lazily stirs it with his forefinger as he watches the rest of his new companions sit in silence while they consume whatever food and drink will wash the travel away from their bodies.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 30, 2007)

Shandul nods in greeting to Orrend and orders his habitual Dogbolter. He then settles back in a chair facing the room, pulling on his ale and observing his companions. After a chance comment about the skeleton in the middle of the room, as if the taste of beer had loosened his tongue, he ventures to tell the story of how the inn got its name.

"Things were tough when the fort was first set up. Supply wagons were delayed, and there wasn't a lot of food around. Old Porky, there, was a dire boar that the hunters brought back at the same time that the wagons finally arrived. Orrend cooked up a feast - and after the carcase was stripped, he kept the bones and had them preserved. When he opened this inn, lo and behold, there was the skeleton! And there it's been ever since."

After this very uncharacteristic speech, he lapses again into silence.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 30, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> ooc: What time of day is it?



OOC: It's mid-afternoon.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Percivilis hails the barkeep,"Good sir, what do you know of the surrounding Vale?  Why is it that the good Captain desires the presence of a band of adventurers to reopen this trade route?  Surely, this undertaking is more in the hands of the bookkeepers and trade marshalls of the respective empires, no?"



Orrend comes over, happy to talk with Percivilis.

"You'd wish that were true, wouldn't you?" the portly halfling says with a heavy sigh. "The reality is that these are dangerous parts, and simple laborers and bureaucrats just aren't enough. Case in point, one of the work crews went missing just two days ago. What befell them...angry spirits? rampaging monsters?...who can say? No sir, it's going to take more than money to get Sir Tolgrith's trade route open. It's going to take strength of arms."


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 30, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish smiles at the mention of Sir Tolgrith and he starts to put his map away. Finding more and more the calm and quiet of the bar annoying, especially when there is so much that needs to be done. _So close to getting started. This is probably enough time to relax._ he thinks to himself.

He finishes off his ale, sets down the mug, and says "It is nice to have a moment of leisure, friends. We should be getting to see the Captain Tolgrith so we can see what this is all about. Shall we?". He gestures his hand towards the door following his words with a reserved look of unsettled impatience.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 30, 2007)

> "You'd wish that were true, wouldn't you?" the portly halfling says with a heavy sigh. "The reality is that these are dangerous parts, and simple laborers and bureaucrats just aren't enough. Case in point, one of the work crews went missing just two days ago. What befell them...angry spirits? rampaging monsters?...who can say? No sir, it's going to take more than money to get Sir Tolgrith's trade route open. It's going to take strength of arms."




"Well," Percivilis says with a gleaming smile with a sweeping arm gesture to the other adventurers in the room,"Strength of arms is something we seem to have plenty of at the moment." 

"But, I had not heard of a missing work crew -- any word on where they went missing, or what happened to them?  Any survivors?  Any traces found?  Did they send out a search party?  Or are *we* going to be the search party?" His spirits seem to lag briefly as he contemplates the dire end the search party may have come to.

Percivilis relays this information to the others,"There could be survivors."

"We may want to make haste then," Jerivan says as he finishes the second mug of ale,"Let's make our way to see the Captain."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 31, 2007)

Although the party has certainly enjoyed a few moments of rest and refreshment at the Boar's Bones, the news of the missing work crew only serves as a reminder of the true reason why the adventurers have come to the Bloodsworn Vale. Orrend can only shrug in response to Percivils' further questions, suggesting that such questions would be better asked of Sir Tolgrith. And so, draining their cups, and gathering their arms and gear, the group heads out the door, crossing the inner bailey of the fort to the keep.

Fort Thorn’s keep is an imposing structure and one of the few stone buildings in the small outpost. Fully two stories tall, the building has only a few windows, most of which are little more than arrow slits. A pair of guards standing in front of the portcullis that protects the main entrance notices the party's approach. One of them calls out, “Hail newcomers! You must be the adventurers come to answer the lord’s call. You’re the first. Welcome.”


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 31, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

As we approach, Aelish smiles and takes off his gloves. He walks up to the gate guards and nods to them prior to saying "Greetings, I am Aelish Karn. The Captain is not specifically expecting us, but he will not find me unexpected. Please tell the old man that I am here on vacation."

[*OOC:* Please let me know if this is assuming to much of a familiarity.]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 31, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [*OOC:* Please let me know if this is assuming to much of a familiarity.]



ooc: Your assumptions are fine, I have no problem with Aelish and Sir Tolgrith being on very friendly terms.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 31, 2007)

*Oh, Captain, My Captain*

[*OOC:* I am going for a little more than passing familiarity such as: I was assigned to his command and specifically served with him during a specific engagement, but that is about it. We may have a sense of camaraderie from serving at the same time. This will make getting information from him a little easier as well as push the story a long faster, and if he turns out to be part of he problem it will make for good a good role playing encounter.   ]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 31, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [*OOC:* I am going for a little more than passing familiarity such as: I was assigned to his command and specifically served with him during a specific engagement, but that is about it. We may have a sense of camaraderie from serving at the same time. This will make getting information from him a little easier as well as push the story a long faster, and if he turns out to be part of he problem it will make for good a good role playing encounter.   ]



ooc: That's fine.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 4, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

As Percivilis and Jerivan enter the fort to meet with the Captain, Percivilis puts his hand on Jerivan's shoulder and whispers to his companion,"Keep your senses alert - we need to know if there are any spies or saboteurs in our midst."

Jerivan gives him a quick nod, and begins scanning the faces of those he meets for any taint of evil.

OOC: Jerivan will activate his detect evil ability and give everyone they meet a once over, looking for any evil aura's.

Some people may not want the trade route re-opened, and they may have sent an agent...


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 4, 2007)

Shandul nods to the guards and enters the keep along with the others.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 5, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> As we approach, Aelish smiles and takes off his gloves. He walks up to the gate guards and nods to them prior to saying "Greetings, I am Aelish Karn. The Captain is not specifically expecting us, but he will not find me unexpected. Please tell the old man that I am here on vacation."



The guard frowns, perhaps a bit confused by Aelish's jest. Awkwardly, he answers, "Err, of course. I'll let him know you said so...Follow me please."



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> As Percivilis and Jerivan enter the fort to meet with the Captain, Percivilis puts his hand on Jerivan's shoulder and whispers to his companion,"Keep your senses alert - we need to know if there are any spies or saboteurs in our midst."
> 
> Jerivan gives him a quick nod, and begins scanning the faces of those he meets for any taint of evil.



Jerivan's senses are keenly attuned to the divine will of Iomedae, but thus far, he has not detected anyone of evil intention within the fort.

The guard leads the way inside the keep, to a first-floor planning chamber. The small room has eight seats around a large table, upon which rests a map of the vale. The map shows the basic landforms, the fort, and the progress and suggested course of the path. "Wait here please, I will inform Lord Tolgrith of your arrival."

After only a few minutes, Sir Gyrad Tolgrith walks into the room. He still has a young-looking face despite his years of campaigning. He greets the assembled adventurers cheerfully and earnestly. “Aelish! This is an unexpected surprise! On vacation are you, eh? Greetings to you and your friends." Sir Tolgrith offers warm, sincere handshakes all around the table. "I am glad to see that my call did not go unheeded. Welcome to the Bloodsworn Vale! For those who don't know me, I am Gyrad Tolgrith, the lord of this vale. I have been charged with clearing the way through these lands. I hope you can help me accomplish this.”






*Sir Tolgrith*


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 5, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish heartily shakes the Captain's hand as he speaks "Greetings Sir Tolgrith. I am rather surprised to see you at a station like this, since there is not much glory to be had as would be on the battlefield.

I remember serving under your command at the Battle of the Sword Point Hill and, well, you are better than any other I have seen on the field. If you will remember I was assigned to your command as the standard bearer for your assault on that strategic point. That was a glorious day for you and our Kingdom." His mind wanders for a moment to the brutal battle verses the goblinoid tribes on that day and the victory that followed it. He smiles during his momentary reminiscing and it evokes a sense of respect, awe, and admiration to the man and the memories. 

The Herald clears his throat as the memory of violence and victory fades, and the captain completes the pleasantries. He continues "Shall we get down to business, Sir? There are rumors that a work crew has gone missing in the area? I am curious as to what we can do to help with this problem and the help the opening of the Vale? I am here in an _unofficial-official_ capacity, and I am at your disposal... as are we all."

He lets slip a knowing smile as he speakes "_unofficial-official_" knowing that the Captain will most likely understand.

[*OOC: *This is layered with a whole lot of free license. Again, if it is too much let me know.    ... and thank you for the freedom.  ]


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 5, 2007)

Shandul raises an eyebrow, wondering who appointed the flashy fellow leader of the party, then shrugs, standing back to observe the exchange.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 6, 2007)

Aldur notices Shandul's look.  His scowl deepening, he speaks in a low tone to him, saying, "Oblivious there thinks the world exists to be an audience for his speeches.  I had to hear so many stories on the trip here I volunteered for extra watches.  Not to worry, though, I had another reason for wanting to stop at a bar first." He raises and opens his left hand, revealing a cork taken from one of the bar's jugs of beer.  

"Really not sure it's big enough to shut him up, of course.  It's a damn tempting prospect, though.  Damn tempting."

The dwarf closes his hand and re-crosses his arms, once again concealing the cork.  The smile remains, even as he braces himself for what he fears will be a long-winded evening.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 6, 2007)

Shandul grins. He could get to like this dwarf!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 6, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

"Well met, Captain, I am Percivilis, and this is my squire, Jerivan.  May Iomedae shine upon you."

Percivilis then moves to take a seat, laying his shield at his side, with Jerivan taking a chair next to him, while they listen to Aelish's introduction to the Captain.

Their ears perk up as they are barely able to hear the interchange between the wild man and the dwarf - both Percivilis and Jerivan try their best to stifle a chuckle.  They both sit back in their chairs and continue to listen to the Captain and Aelish.

OOC: Freexenon - love what you are doing with your character, everything in this thread is purely IC.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 6, 2007)

[*OOC:* Thanks! I am having more fun reading everyone's response's to him.   When it comes to nonofficial stuff he should calm down a little bit. .. and all those stories I told on the trip are true - no fish stories there.   ]


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 6, 2007)

OOC: Echoing my companions sentiments here.  I, too, like what you're doing with your character.  I'm just reacting to him In-character as well.  I apologize if that didn't come across clearly in the posts - one of the drawbacks of pbp - you can't see me smiling as I'm typing!


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 6, 2007)

OOC:  One other thought I wanted to convey.  The whole exchange that led to the dubbing of Obvious & Oblivious had me laughing out loud.  While Aldur's in-game reaction was initially one of impatience, he's found humor in it after the fact.  Since no one took issue with it in-character, I hope no offense is taken if he uses the nicknames when he feels the occasion warrants it.  It's delivered in the spirit of good-natured ribbing, but if it bothers anyone let me know and I'll drop it.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 6, 2007)

[*OOC:* Bring it on!  Well deserved and appropriate. I was laughing too. Your comments will help me to add another facet to this character.]


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 6, 2007)

Besik steps forward and precipitates his pronouncement with a slight bow of his head. "Before our overzealous standard-bearer pledges our undying fealty, I would like to know what you propose, Sir Tolgrith." He steps back with his hands folded in front of his waist, slender fingers steepling on the knuckles of his opposite hands. With a side glance toward the back of Aelish he subtley rolls his eyes.

OOC: I will echo FreeXenon's excellent playing. I do like the interaction of this group so far.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 6, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Aelish heartily shakes the Captain's hand as he speaks "Greetings Sir Tolgrith. I am rather surprised to see you at a station like this, since there is not much glory to be had as would be on the battlefield."



Tolgrith gives a half smile and a sigh. "True my friend, very true. But there comes a time in any old soldier's life when the glories of the battlefield begin to pale, and the thought of less hazardous prizes begins to grow in one's mind. If this mission is a success, I may well be able to retire to an estate in the countryside, with the gratitude of the King. But...for all the trouble this assignment has seen of late, I wonder if I may have been wiser to keep leading valiant men such as yourself in battle against the orc tribes."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> The Herald clears his throat as the memory of violence and victory fades, and the captain completes the pleasantries. He continues "Shall we get down to business, Sir? There are rumors that a work crew has gone missing in the area? I am curious as to what we can do to help with this problem and the help the opening of the Vale? I am here in an _unofficial-official_ capacity, and I am at your disposal... as are we all."



Being familiar with the herald's...domestic situation...Tolgrith nods subtlely in understanding of Aelish's meaning.

Seeing that he has the attention of everyone in the room, despite the undercurrent of barely-audible commentary, Sir Tolgrith continues to explain the situation at hand.

"The crux of the current problem is as the local gossip says. The path has fallen behind schedule because the monsters dwelling in the forest constantly harry my workers. Fortunately, these marauding beasts have so far only killed a few workers, and progress on the road continues despite these losses. Recently, however, a new threat appeared. Two days ago, a work crew failed to return. After recalling all of the other crews, I sent out my scouts to investigate. They just returned this morning. The scouts reported finding the missing crew’s camp in complete disarray. They found all eight men dead, pierced with dozens of small arrows. While none of the gear or equipment was missing, each body was found missing its ears. Since this mutilation is obviously not the work of a simple forest monster, I would prefer to send professionals to investigate this disturbing turn of events. I ask you to find the butchers responsible, put an end to them, then report back to me personally once you have completed the task. What say you?"

OOC: Azgulor, the cork bit had me rolling! Great job with your characterizations, everyone!


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 6, 2007)

Besik steeples his hands together and holds the tips of his fingers against his closed mouth, much like in a prayer. At the mention of the mutilation his eyebrows furrow, mouth tightening. The act seemed familiar to him, on the tip of his tongue.

[sblock=OOC]Besik will do a Knowledge Nature for 25. Also, he will tap into the Captain's mind, see if there's anything he's hiding or not telling us.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 6, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Being used to making decisions for others Aelish says "Little arrows and ears missing, huh. We will do whatever we can to ensure that you will be able to retire with the Kings grace, friend. Where do we start? I think.... " his voice trails off and he looks around realizing that he has been speaking for everyone even though they are not 'assigned' to his 'command'. 

He clears his throat and says "What do the rest of you think?" while blushing a little bit.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 6, 2007)

[sblock=Besik]Besik's scan of Sir Tolgrith's thoughts reveals nothing more or less that what he has said. He is a good and sincere man.

As for the mutilated workers...the presence of small arrows suggests the work of some sort of fey to Besik...but as to what type, and more importantly, why they would cut off their victims' ears, more investigation will be required.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 6, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

"Captain," Percivilis says earnestly,"I'm sure I speak with for the rest of the group -- we will do what we can to find out what happened to your men, and put a stop to them."

"I trust that you have a map with the proposed route for trade on it?"

"Anything else you can tell us about the inhabitants of this vale?"


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 7, 2007)

"Let's not forget those 'rewards aplenty', either while we're on the subject," interjects Aldur.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 7, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Captain," Percivilis says earnestly,"I'm sure I speak with for the rest of the group -- we will do what we can to find out what happened to your men, and put a stop to them."



Sir Tolgrith smiles. "That is much appreciated! I knew Aelish would be associating only with noble and trustworthy companions."



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "I trust that you have a map with the proposed route for trade on it?"



"Indeed I do." Tolgrith motions to the map which is spread out on the conference table. (Refer to the map at beginning of the thread.) The map clearly shows Fort Thorn, with the trade route marked as a white line which crosses the Petal River, and then extends through the forest to the Coldrun River. Beyond the Coldrun the route continues as a dashed line, indicating the proposed continuation of the trail, as yet uncompleted. 

Tolgrith points to a spot on the map, about eight miles from the fort, just off the finished trail between the rivers. (Area B) "This is where the scouts found the campsite of the slaughtered work crew."



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Anything else you can tell us about the inhabitants of this vale?"



"The reports are sketchy at times, but we have confirmed sightings of dire wolves, dire boars, and what we believe to be owlbears. One panicked worker claims he saw a tree come to life, but that has not been confirmed. There also has been some evidence of a band of intelligent humanoids...perhaps orcs or hobgoblins, though no attacks from these have taken place."



			
				Azgulor said:
			
		

> "Let's not forget those 'rewards aplenty', either while we're on the subject," interjects Aldur.



Tolgrith nods towards the dwarf. "I am a man of my word. Any who help me tame this place will earn land, title, and gold. My liege, King Arabasti, has given me leave to knight those who help me and to give them land here in the vale. The gold will come from a tax levied on the merchants using this trail. To put it simply, the safer you make this vale, the more richly we’ll all be rewarded. Your basic room and board will be provided while you are in my employ, and any spoils you recover during your adventures are yours to keep."


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 7, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

"The reward is generous. Thank you Captain." Aelish shakes his head in acknowledgment. 

"Perhaps if everyone is satisfied, we should pack up and head out to the camp site and let this begin? Perhaps scouting out the camp site and the surrounding are to see where the assailants might have come from or went to would be a good place to start? What say you, Shandul, about the area that the work crew was attacked?" He looks to Shandul and then to the rest of the group for confirmation.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

"Captain, what exactly does this work entail?  Are we to simply ride from this fort, to the end of the trail?  For that may not be that difficult a task -- or are we to investigate each part of the vale and look for evil denizens and troublemakers?"

Percivilis looks at each of his companions around the room,"What say you, are we ready to ride out this afternoon, or do you require a decent nights rest before we head into this bewitched wood?"

"Jerivan - how soon would you be able to get the horses ready to ride?"

"About 15 minutes, Percivilis, give or take 5."  The young squire responds,"Should I leave my ears here at the keep?  I would hate to lose them."

Percivilis breaks into a smile,"Lad, I would too, I've grown quite attached to mine. We'll do our best to keep them attached to our heads."


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2007)

Besik lets out a barely audible sigh at the exchange between squire and charge before he states flatly, "Fey." He stands silent and still, expecting confusion and a need for clarification.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 7, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Captain, what exactly does this work entail?  Are we to simply ride from this fort, to the end of the trail?  For that may not be that difficult a task -- or are we to investigate each part of the vale and look for evil denizens and troublemakers?"



Sir Tolgrith answers, "In the short term, I'm hoping you'll be able to find whomever butchered and mutilated my workers, and bring them to appropriate justice...if that means putting them to the sword, so be it. I would like you to leave as soon as possible to solve this problem. The road must be open in two months’ time and delays like this one make that deadline seem unlikely. Perhaps we can catch up, but only if you solve this problem quickly.

"Further out, any help you can offer which ensures the protection of those clearing the trade route would be in order. That may involve slaying monsters or wild beasts which threaten their progress. Also, it occurs to me that the discovery of any natural resources which might be used as commodities for the benefit of Fort Thorn would be welcome. My scouts have located some small pockets of darkwood in the forests and precious metals in the hills, but these have not been substantial. Perhaps you will have better luck."


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 7, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish sighs in relief and says "Leaving now is a great idea. I will get my horse." The Herald bolts out the door.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

"Percivilis, did you hear something?  It sounded like an elf."

"Well, now that you mention it, I think I did hear something -- was it monosylabic and possibly a bit hoarse?"

"Yes, that was it -- what do you think it means?"

"Well, I am not sure, you wouldn't have any tea leaves, or old bones on you, perchance?"

"No, I'm afraid I'm fresh out, we'll have to wing it."

"Alright.  It sounded like..... fay?  fae?  fea?  no, no, FEY!"

"Why don't you go outside and say a prayer to Iomedae, she might get back to us shortly with a divine answer to what this means."

"Right-o.  I may need your help however, she may have difficulty understanding just me.  We can get our horses while we wait for her response."

The two armored men walk out of the room laughing together and giving each other hearty swats on the back.  Percivilis hesitates at the threshold, looks back into the room at the dwarf, elf, and wildman, and says,"You three care to join us?"


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 7, 2007)

"Gods, you'd think they were all running off to a party.  Hope they didn't forget their party hats and dresses,"  Aldur says to no one in particular.  He tosses the cork in the air and catches it as he looks at Shandul, "Guess I should have brought the jug.  At this rate, we'll need it."  Turning to the knight, he says "Good day, Captain." before turning to leave.

"Come, Besik.  Tell me why you think Fey are involved while we walk."


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2007)

Once you live long enough to see the lives of men snuffed out by time, Besik is still amazed at how bizarre they can truly be. He nods his head in acknowledgement toward the Captain before following stride with Aldur.

"I am quite sure it is Fey, not merely supposition. Woodland foes, tiny arrows, never being seen by anyone but the dead, all are indications. Though the missing ears is foreign. I have not heard that before."


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 7, 2007)

"I've not encountered such creatures before.  The grisly trophies are more what I'd expect of orcs or ogres."  Turning to Shandul, Aldur asks "You're from these parts, aren't you?  Are Fey creatures known here?"


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 8, 2007)

The woodsman scowls ferociously, as if Aldur's question had raised old memories which still had the power to haunt him. "Oh, yes, there are fey here all right! And some are dark and dangerous creatures. But not all of them - a point I'll be making to our gung-ho friends."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 10, 2007)

With the mission accepted and the meeting adjourned, the adventurers file slowly out of the keep's meeting room. As they go, the voice of Sir Tolgrith calls after them. "There is one other thing. The people of this community do not yet know the fate of the workers. I ask for your discretion in this matter until it is resolved.” With this understanding, the party takes its leave.

As the hour has now grown somewhat late, the group decides that it may be wiser to wait and depart with the first light of morning. A helpful guard leads the way to the visitor's barracks (A4), where the party will be staying at the hospitality of Sir Tolgrith. The entire building consists of one large space with four bunk beds, a fireplace for cooking, a pair of tables, and seven chairs. The accomodations are not fancy, but the room is clean and serves its function well enough.

When morning finally comes, the party is eager to be off with the rising of the dawn. Each person double and triple checks that all is in order...gear, weapons, and mounts. Finally ready, the group passes through the gatehouse, where they are sent on their way with encouraging words from Gyres Politan, the same guard who offered them entrance one day earlier. Though he is an old soldier, and missing one of his hands, Gyres has a cheerful spirit that proves contagious. Even the weather looks to be fine and clear. It proves a fair enough departure as the security of Fort Thorn is left behind.

The trade route itself consists of a wide track which has been cleared through the dense foliage of Bloodsworn Vale. Trees, bushes, brambles, and rose thickets have been cut back to allow the passage of horses and wagons. The path is easily wide enough for party's mounts to ride abreast, and the traveling is easy enough. The group's pace is sure and steady, and just past midmorning, they reach the place along the trail where Sir Tolgrith indicated the workers' camp had been attacked. It's an easy matter to find the ambush site itself, just a few hundred feet off the path.

A few torn tents and a long-cold fire pit are all that remain now of the workers’ camp. Although the bodies have been buried in a single large grave off to one side, dried bloodstains clearly mark the spots where they fell.

Your actions?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2007)

Besik takes a casual glance around, and smirks, "Charming, really."

[sblock=Prepared Spells]1st: Unseen Servant, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Reduce Person, Enlarge Person
2nd: Invisibility, Bull's Strength*, Scorching Ray, Gust of Wind, See Invisibility
3rd: Haste*, Fly*, Fireball, Leomund's Tiny Hut

*Extended Spell (Metamagic School Focus Transmutation)

DC:
1st: 16 (17)
2nd: 17 (18)
3rd: 18 (19)[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 10, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

Percivilis takes a long look around the site of the massacre, the senseless murder seeping into his very soul.  For a short period of time, his effervescent outward jocularity and charm are supressed.  "There is no honor in attacking foes while they sleep." 

He and Jerivan give a quick prayer to Iomedae.

"Shandul," Percivilis says,"You are quite attuned to the land, what do you make of this?  What type of creatures did this -- and can you find any evidence left behind of their exploits or tactics?  Can you find any trail or means to track them?"

He says quietly to Jerivan,"Keep your senses sharp, make sure that there are no evil presences lurking in the bushes around the clearing."

OOC:
Jerivan will use his detect evil to make sure that there are no sinister beings lurking just out of view.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 10, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

While we travel I will _grace_ the party with a story or two of the time that I served with Sir Tolgrith which should help to pass the time at least for a little bit.

Percivilis spoke the same thoughts that Aelish was having as well. He looks to Shandul and says "I can assist you if you guide me since tracking is not something that I have practice with. Hopefully, I can learn a thing or two from you as we go. 

Perhaps while Shandul and I are busy with that the rest of us can check up and down the road as well as on and off the road for other signs that may have been missed: tracks, dead bodies and such." He looks to the rest of the party for their ideas and then to Shandul.

[*OOC:* Looking to perform an '_Aid Another_' attempt with Shandul's tracking. ]


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2007)

Besik sighs in annoyance to Percivilis' questions and turns, looking him square in the eye, "As I stated previously before you started to mock me in front of the captain, the perpetrators, or at least the small arrows, come from Fey. The ears, I know naught. But Fey were here, at least from what the captain told us."

[sblock=Actions]Besik will cast Detect Magic, obviously to see if he can detect any magic.[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 10, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Jerivan will use his detect evil to make sure that there are no sinister beings lurking just out of view.



OOC: Jerivan does not sense any evil presence nearby.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 10, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Besik will cast Detect Magic, obviously to see if he can detect any magic.



OOC: Besik detects no magical auras in the vicinity of the campsite.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 10, 2007)

Aldur draws his warhammer and begins examining the area looking for spent arrows, discarded weapons, or any other possible clue as the attackers' identity, the direction they came from, or the direction they went.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 10, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

In a counciliatory tone, Percivilis approaches the elf -- "My good Besik - the key is to determine which _ *type * _ of fey did this -- I highly doubt that this was done by some pixies gone mad, unless something in the vale has tainted their good nature.  I highly suspect some evil fey have claimed the vale as their own -- but alas, I am not well versed in the various fey creatures who harbor evil in their hearts."  He pats Besik on the shoulder, then walks over to where Jerivan is crouched, looking at the ground.

[D]la la la [/D] 
"Jerivan - did you sense any evil auras around us?"  

"No -- I sensed nothing, the place is devoid of an evil taint at this time.  Hopefully we can find some evidence of the type of attack that took place -- surely the attackers would not have had the sense, or cared, to remove all traces of their evil activity, especially since they chose to desecrate the corpses of their victims."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 11, 2007)

Shandul frowns as his companions start to wander around the site. "Hey! I know the recovery teams have probably scuffed up all the tracks anyway, but unless you know what you're doing, it'd be better if you just stood still and let me have a look."

[sblock=OOC]Survival +16

And in response to Percivilis' question about type of creatures involved: Knowledge (Nature) +14[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 11, 2007)

Despite Shandul's admonishment, Aldur begins a thorough search of the campsite *(Search Check: 11)*, and turns up a few things that the scouts must have missed. He gathers together his discoveries to show the others: a pair of torn but serviceable tents, two full waterskins, a pair of bone dice, and a silver dagger.

Meanwhile, Shandul begins to take a hard look at the ground, eager to find any possible tracks or clues that would be detectable only by a trained tracker. Aelish trails along behind him, but fails to offer any real assistance, despite his good efforts. *(Aid Another failed)* Still, despite the others traipsing about the site, Shandul does come up with some things. His keen eyes and training pick up a faint trail heading south. *(Track Check: 26)* The trail appears to have been made by a small creature, humanoid, and with unshod feet. Shandul also finds, next to a nearby tree, something very curious. It's a small arrow, apparently made from rosewood. It has a wicked-looking thorn for a tip, and specially treated rose petals for fletching. Shandul certainly agrees with Besik's assessment that this is the work of fey...but even the ranger cannot say as he's heard of any like this before.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 11, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

"I have worked with scouts before while tracking, but that was nothing short of amazing, Shandul. You have very keen eyes, my friend. I wish I could have been more help to you during the process. There was a lot to learn here from you. Thank you for taking the time to point out what is important." Aelish states, impressed with the local's ability. 

"I am curious if there is a specific reason a 'silver' dagger was found. Perhaps that is important. What do you guys think?"

"Perhaps we should collect what we found to return to Captain Tolgrith later, and then follow the tracks South and see what we get ourselves into?"

[*OOC:* Is there anything special about the dagger? Is it recently used? Any special markings on it?

Before we take off I will pull out my Herald's Book and make a quick sketch of where things were found as well as the set up of the camp and anything else that I may have found important with the campsite and on the way here.  I will also write down any thoughts that we have about it. Will we be able to take our horses with us into the forest?]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 11, 2007)

OOC: what size are the silver dagger and bone dice?  human?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 11, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [*OOC:* Is there anything special about the dagger? Is it recently used? Any special markings on it?
> 
> Before we take off I will pull out my Herald's Book and make a quick sketch of where things were found as well as the set up of the camp and anything else that I may have found important with the campsite and on the way here.  I will also write down any thoughts that we have about it. Will we be able to take our horses with us into the forest?]



OOC: There doesn't look to be anything especially noteworthy about the dagger. The horses can be taken into the forest, but with all the rose bush thickets impeding the way, progress will not be swift.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: what size are the silver dagger and bone dice?  human?



OOC: Yes, human size. Presumably, overlooked possessions of the slaughtered work crew.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 11, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

"I am somewhat intrigued that a work crew would carry something such as a silvered dagger..." He says as he examines the dagger in his hands.  He puts it back with the rest of the found gear and turns to Shandul.

"Excellent job finding that trail!  Now we can track these creatures to their camp and hopefully put an end to them.  Iomedae has shined upon us this day."


OOC: I plan on taking my horses with me -- on foot if need be -- I don't feel comfortable leaving them behind, as they might 'disappear'.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 12, 2007)

OOC: Just how small are these tracks?

"Doesn't it seem odd that we found tracks?  I only know what I've heard in song and legend, but aren't fey supposed to fly or disappear or blend into the forest in a blink of an eye?  Could it be a false trail, meant to lead us to a trap?"


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 12, 2007)

"Not all fey can do that," says Shandul confidently, "but clearly these are small," - he holds up the arrow to demonstrate - "and skilled at moving through the woods. It helps to have a good tracker."

Here he smiles self-deprecatingly.

He turns aside and gestures and whistles. A moment later, the eagle appears, flying down to perch on his arm. It cocks its head and listens intently as he strokes its wings and whispers to it.

"Up you go, Golden. See what you can find for us."

He then launches the bird, which moves upward with powerful strokes until it is high overhead, at which time it begins to gyre over the surrounding countryside.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 12, 2007)

Aldur nods in understanding with Shandul's words.  "All right then.  Let's get on with it."

OOC: Aldur will take the dagger.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 12, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*



			
				Azgulor said:
			
		

> Could it be a false trail, meant to lead us to a trap?"




"Aldur has a point, hiding ones tracks and creating another set that would lead one astray or even into an ambush is a common enough tactic that we should be more aware.  If they were sophisticated enough to carry out an ambush and slaughter of the larger sized work crew, it would not be too much of a stretch to think that they could hide tracks or plan an ambush with a false trail. 

Perhaps we should start searching in the exact opposite direction for tracks - on the north side of the camp and the trail for signs of recent passage. It cannot hurt to check it our at least a little before we head off to follow the Southern trail. We could do that while your feathered friend is searching about?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 12, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

"Lets not overthink this -- I doubt any of us except for Shandul could have found that trail, so I view with some skepticism the theory that the trail to the south was intentionally left to confuse us."


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 12, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Assuming that when Shandul was looking for the trail it was difficult to find "Fair enough, so South we go."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 13, 2007)

Shandul insists that there are no other trails, and that the one he found was indeed quite difficult to pick up. He is sure that only a very experienced tracker would have been able to accomplish this. With no other trackers in the group, and no other course to follow, the group decides to proceed south. Still, caution is the order of the day...just in case.

Shandul leads the way, following the trail left by small feet. The others all follow behind, with the horses being led on foot. The trail crosses over the trade path, and plunges into the thicker forest growth on the south side. Here, the trail becomes even more difficult to follow, as the trees are clustered more thickly, and the terrain is covered in periodic patches of rose bushes and other thorny thickets. Shandul keeps his nose to the trail, occasionally losing it, then picking it back up again. At times, he is forced to backtrack, as the trail seems to plunge directly into a briar patch, only to be found again on the other side. After three hours of this slow progress, only about six miles have been covered. The adventurers and horses are sweaty, tired, and scratched, and frustrations are mounting. Just as the most frustrated are on the verge of abandoning this hunt altogether, the dense and wild forest suddenly gives way to reveal an organized plot of land dominated by a pair of concentric rings of rose bushes surrounding a small clearing. A narrow path leads through the rings toward the clearing and some strange stone monoliths. Between the two rings stand ancient trees, each meticulously trimmed and cared for. Shandul notes that the trail leads to this spot and then continues up the path toward the clearing in the center.

OOC: Note that the group has reached area 'C' on the region map.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 13, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish looks to Shandul, and then to Besik, and says "This is not good is it?"  After spending a few moments taking it all in, he slowly goes to his horse to take out his book and map, and begins to draw this location on his map and to sketch the location quickly in his Herald's Book. Once that is done he draws his sword to be ready for anything that may come.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 13, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

"Finally, a clearing!" Jerivan exclaims,"I was starting to think that i was going to die the death from a thousand thorns."

"Aye, I would not consider myself to be a woodsman, nor do I have a love for minor lacerations.  Jerivan, can you dig a small pool in the ground for the horses?  Anyone care for some water?"  Percivilis says as he murmurs quietly while tracing his fingers through the air.  

Suddenly, Percivilis' and Jerivan's waterskins swell, as well as the shallow pool that was dug for the horses to drink from.  Honor and Valor quickly move over to the pool and begin to drink.

Percivilis wipes his brow, puts his waterskin to his lips and drinks deeply of the cool, pure water.

"Ah, there is nothing like divinely created water on a hot day -- Iomedae be blessed."

He then takes out his healing kit and puts a few bandages on the more severe lacerations and abrasions from the thorns, on himself, and others in the party who request.

"Now, who would have guessed that this clearing was here, or that it was so orderly in nature, which by the way, is somewhat oxymoronic."


 OOC: Cast Create Water -- can create up 12 gallons of water, in waterskins, etc, etc -- will create as much as needed for the party and horses

Spells left for the day; 5/7/6/4


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 13, 2007)

Besik takes a few steps into the clearing and smiles. He nods appreciatively, knowing that great care and a meticulous touch went into this place. Were there no fey around, no deadly enemies, this would be a very nice place to live, to be sure. He turns to his companions, "You do not need to be an elf or a tracker to know that this is not natural and that someone has had a hand in it, but you have to admire the beauty of the land. It takes a lot of work to create something so well manicured. Daily work too, I would say."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 13, 2007)

"You've got it right." Shandul nods in agreement. He is unscathed by their long trek through difficult terrain.

[sblock=OOC]Woodland Stride.  

Knowledge (Nature) +14 to recall anything about the configuration of the clearing ahead of them.[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 14, 2007)

Aldur hefts his warhammer.  "Let's remember why we're here.  I doubt this is a picnic spot we've found.  Spread out, and keep a sharp eye."


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 14, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish looks to Aldur and then Shandul "Shall we?" and readies himself to follow Shandul through the rings towards the clearing the monoliths.

[*OOC: *Kind of assuming that we leave our mounts outside the ring?]


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Assuming that Golden is still aloft, what does he see?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 15, 2007)

OOC: If there is room to manuevre, Jerivan will mount (as he has some good mounted skills).  Percivilis will let his warhorse follow behind.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 19, 2007)

The group pauses, taking a moment for refreshment as adventurers and horses alike enjoy the fresh, clean water conjured by Percivilis. Shandul keeps as eye aloft, to see what Golden can determine about the nature of this strange place.

[sblock=Shandul]Shandul is more convinced than ever that this place is the handiwork of some kind of fey, but he has never come across anything like this before in his travels throughout the vale. Golden, from overhead, can see that the path into the clearing leads on for about 50 feet, before entering another inner clearing within the concentric rings of roses.Between the two rings stand ancient trees, each meticulously trimmed and cared for. In the center, the rings of rose bushes give way to five towering stone monoliths, each rising from a pool of crimson. Nestled in the center of these monoliths is a spiraling staircase descending into the earth.[/sblock]

The party is somewhat apprehensive about the nature of this ordered clearing, but as the trail of their quarry leads further into the circles of rose bushes, there seems to be little choice but to follow Shandul onward. 

Shandul begins to lead the way down the path heading for the center of the clearing, when suddenly a thorny vine entangles the ranger's ankle! A nearby tree, attached to the vine, snaps upward violently, yanking Shandul off his feet and leaving him to dangle upside down 10 feet off the ground. The thorn covered vine cuts painfully into Shandul's ankle as he hangs there. OOC: Shandul was caught in a _thorn snare_ trap, similar to _snare_. He takes 1 point of damage from being violently swept off his feet. 30/31 hp.

(Spot Check: Shandul succeeds, everyone else fails)
Even as this occurs, Shandul notices an odd transformation take place. Three rose bushes (two near to the party, one further up near the center of the glade) shimmer briefly, then change shape, turning into small humanoid figures. Standing just over three feet tall, the creatures have pale, ivory skin, long spindly fingers, and tall pointed ears. Wrapped in what appears to be thorny vines, the lithe fey have shocks of blood red or black hair bound behind their heads. They stare out with equally red eyes, with a look of cruelty and malice. One shouts something in a strange tongue.
[sblock=Sylvan]"Intruders! Leave this place!"[/sblock]

*COMBAT, SURPRISE ROUND*

Initiative Order, Surprise Round
17: Shandul (30/31 hp)(Ensnared, hanging upside down from tree)
8: Fey x3

OOC: Boddynock, please post Shandul's action for the surprise round. Everyone else, feel free to role-play responses to the situation as it is developing. In addition to a picture of your opponents, I've posted two maps: one to give you an idea of what the glade as a whole looks like, and one to focus more narrowly on the action. Hopefully, everyone can recognize his PC by picture alone. Any feedback about the combats or maps would be appreciated.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 19, 2007)

*Aelish Karn (Human Male Herald) HP: 33*

Aelish quickly translates quietly for everyone who does not understand "_Intruders! Leave this place!_". The Herald adjusts to an unaggressive stance and continues loudly so that all creatures in the clearing may hear him

[Sylvan] "



Spoiler



Greetings Sylvan friends, we are not here for blood shed. We would prefer to speak in peace on behalf of the Captain Tolgrith of Fort Thorn of which you attacked his men in a clearing off the road a few days back. We wish to speak about this situation so that may avoid further loss of life.


" [Diplomacy??]

[*OOC:* I Sense Motive to see if I think we have any chance of really parleying with them. They seem pretty bent on destroying everything, but I can hope.

Excellent maps!]


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 19, 2007)

Shandul curses as the noose tightens around his ankle and whips him off his feet. Rather than dangle helplessly in the sight of his enemies, he looses the arrow he had nocked, seeking to sever the vine which holds him suspended.

[sblock=OOC]Attack (mighty +1 composite longbow +1) +9, damage 1d8+2[/sblock][sblock=Spells]
	
	



```
Spells per day: 5/4/3

Spells prepared:
Cantrips:      Cure Minor Wounds
               Detect Magic
               Guidance
               Light
               Resistance
Level 1:       Charm Animal
               Cure Light Wounds
               Entangle
               Magic Fang
Level 2:       Barkskin
               Delay Poison
               Restoration, Lesser
```
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 19, 2007)

*Percivilis, Hp: 43/43 AC: 20/11/19.  Jerivan, Hp: 33/33  AC: 21(23 vs ranged)/10/21*

"By the Gods!" Percivilis exclaims as he sees the rose bushes turn into humanoids,"What type of fertilizer do they use in these woods?"

"They don't look too friendly,"Jerivan says as he draws his longsword.

"Aye, they look to have evil in their hearts, what do you say, Jerivan?"

"Give me a moment."

OOC: Is it possible to move through the bushes? (what type of movement cost would it incur?)-- also, how do you want to handle movement -- the map doesn't have coordinates


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 19, 2007)

Besik takes in an intake of breath, utter surprise etched on his face, "Now I was not expecting that! Are they hostile?" Besik asks only after witnessing Aelish communicate in such a calm voice.

[sblock=Actions]Firstly, since he's surprised, no actions. Besik will try to ascertain intent from the Fey though, using telepathy if possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 20, 2007)

Aldur draws his battleaxe and waits to see if his friends are successful at talking their way out of this.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 20, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: Is it possible to move through the bushes? (what type of movement cost would it incur?)-- also, how do you want to handle movement -- the map doesn't have coordinates



OOC: You can move through the bushes, although that will count as moving through difficult terrain. Also, the bushes are very thorny, so in addition to the movement penalty, characters might find the experience a bit...painful. I will add coordinates to the next map posted, that is an excellent point.

[sblock=Besik, Telepathy]Besik reaches out with his mind and picks up thoughts from these fey. They are quite hostile, with a xenophobic hatred for all 'big folk'. It seems clear that they are willing to use any means necessary to defend their glade and drive away intruders. They wish the party nothing but evil and malice.[/sblock]
[sblock=Jerivan, Detect Evil]Sure enough, these mean little fey have a potent aura of evil about them, full of hatred and malice.[/sblock]

Aelish, having understood the language spoken by these unusual fey, responds in their own tongue. Unfortunately, his words seem to have little beneficial result. The furthest fey shouts back again, in a shrill, angry voice.
[sblock=Sylvan Language]"Despoiler! Your presence here will not be tolerated! Death to all of you!"[/sblock]
[sblock=Diplomacy Check: 13, Sense Motive Check: 18]It seems quite clear to Aelish that these aggressive fey are in no mood for negotation. It's time to fight![/sblock]

*SURPRISE ROUND*

Shandul attacks vine with bow, hits for 10 damage, severing it. Vine deals 3 damage to Shandul. Shandul falls 10', taking 2 damage. Shandul is lying prone.
Fey #1 ranged attack vs. Aelish with bow, Misses.
Fey #2 and #3 move to flank Shandul. 

Shandul curses as the noose tightens around his ankle and whips him off his feet. Rather than dangle helplessly in the sight of his enemies, he looses the arrow he had nocked, seeking to sever the vine which holds him suspended. Even hanging in the awkward position in which he finds himself, Shandul's aim is unerring. Even as the thorns of the vine dig into his ankle, Shandul's arrow cleanly severs the entangling growth. With the vine severed, Shandul falls unceremoniously to the ground below. He lands with a thump, wincing both from the fall and the painful thorns which had dug into his flesh. He lays now upon his back, hurting, but glad to be free of the trap.

The furthest fey raises an odd looking shortbow, and fires a small arrow at Aelish. Fortunately, the fey's aim is off, and the arrow flies wide of the herald.

The two nearer fey advance aggressively, moving effortlessly through the thorny rose bush growth. Surrounding the fallen Shandul, they menace the ranger with thorny bracers strapped to their forearms.  

[sblock=Die Rolls]Aelish Diplomacy Check (1d20+14=15) 
Aelish Sense Motive Check (1d20+9=18)
Shandul Attack roll vs. vine with bow (1d20+7=20)
Shandul Damage roll with bow (1d8+2=10)
Shandul damage from thorny snare (1d6=3)
Shandul damage from 10' fall (1d6=2)
Aelish Initiative (1d20+4=5)
Aldur Initiative (1d20+1=4)
Percivilis Initiative (1d20+1=2)
Jerivan Initiative (1d20=4)
Besik Initiative (1d20+3=12)
[/sblock]
*END SURPRISE ROUND*


Initiative Order, Round 1
17: Shandul (25/31 hp)(Lying Prone)
12: Besik (22/22 hp)
8: Fey 1
8: Fey 2
8: Fey 3
5: Aelish (33/33 hp)
4: Aldur (59/59 hp)
4: Jerivan (33/33 hp)
2: Percivilis (43/43 hp)


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 20, 2007)

*5 - Aelish HP: 33/33; AC 21/25; [Hasted]*

Aelish shakes his head in disappointment at their decision. Seeing an opening the Herald winces as he runs past Shandul and trusting in his Herald training to avoid flailing combatants while maneuvering about the battlefield, he makes his way up to the archer _(G-3; not charging while attempting to minimize AoO)_.

In the process of moving past Shandul _(h8)_ he attacks Fey #2 with his readied Thin Blade _(which should qualify for a Skirmishing Spring Attack)_. 

[*OOC:* I do not think it will matter overmuch, but my Diplomacy skill is 14 and not 12, which would make it 15.   

_[Including Bsik's haste a few posts down]_
Dodge will be to the Archer: AC 21
1 AoO to Archer: AC 25

1 AoO AC from Fey#3: 23 at square h9 and 24 at square h8)
Spring Attacking Fey#2

Attack on Fey #2 (1d20+10=18)
Skirmish Damage with Thin Blade to Fey #2 (1d8+1d6+4=13)

Assuming things don't change overmuch these are my actions for this round.]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 20, 2007)

*Percivilis, Hp: 43/43 AC: 20/11/19.  Jerivan, Hp: 33/33  AC: 21(23 vs ranged)/10/21*

"There is nothing but malice and hatred in their souls," Jerivan says as he grits his teeth and grips his longsword tightly.

"To arms!" Percivilis shouts as the evil wannabe-rosebushes advance upon the party.  He draws his longsword, the blade quickly becoming shrouded in flames as it leaves its scabbard.

He quickly chants a prayer to Iomedae for protection, which is quickly answered -- a shimmering half-globe of energy emanates from Percivilis, enveloping all those near him.

Jerivan, his actions sped up by the magic of the elf, moves with blinding quickness past Percivilis and appears alongside the dwarf, swinging his longsword in a mighty overhand arc, the cold wrought iron blade crackling with positive energy as it comes down upon the thorn wielding fairy.

OOC:

Percivilis will cast Magic Circle against Evil, +2 deflection bonus to AC and a +2 resistance bonus on saves against evil creatures, 60 min duration, 10' radius centered on Percivilis.

Jerivan moves to H10, attacks Fey #2 with his Cold Iron Longsword and use a Smite Evil Attempt (+3 to hit, +4 damage, 2 left for the day)

Jerivan attack on Fey, Haste/Smite Evil (1d20+12=23, 1d8+6=10) 


Spells left: 5/7/6/3


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 20, 2007)

AC: 14; HP: 22/22

With a grin, Besik sidesteps back and intones a few words in draconic, his fingers delicately weave an intricate dance before finally a flash emits from each of his allies, bolstering their speed and actions.

OOC: 5' Step to I-11, Casts Extended Haste, Duration 12 Rounds. Affects all allies. A hasted creature gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves, plus an additional 30' of Movement, and an extra attack at full Base Attack while performing full attack option. You all know the drill.

Besik After Haste and Magic Circle: AC: 16; Saves: F- 7 R- 8 W- 12

[sblock=Spells Remaining]1st: Unseen Servant, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Reduce Person, Enlarge Person
2nd: Invisibility, Bull's Strength*, Scorching Ray, Gust of Wind, See Invisibility
3rd: Haste*, Fly*, Fireball, Leomund's Tiny Hut

*Extended Spell (Metamagic School Focus Transmutation)

DC (Transmutation):
1st: 16 (17)
2nd: 17 (18)
3rd: 18 (19)[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 20, 2007)

Still lying flat on his back, Shandul puts his fingers to his lips and whistles - a piercing tone which carries for miles. High above, Golden hears and stoops to the attack. Then he reaches up and summons the scimitar from his magical quiver. Without even bothering to stand, he sweeps the blade at the ankles of one of the two fey flanking him.

[sblock=OOC]Call Golden - free action. Retrieve scimitar from Efficient Quiver - free action. Attack +7 (scimitar +1), damage 1d6+2. I'll leave you to apply whatever penalties are appropriate.[/sblock]


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 21, 2007)

With Besik moving out of the way, Aldur moves to H-10 and attacks Fey#3 with his battleaxe.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 24, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 1*

Shandul - Calls Golden, Draws Scimitar, Attacks Fey #2, Misses
Besik - Moves 5' to I11, Casts Extended Haste
Fey #1 - Readies ranged attack w/bow against any approaching PC. Readied attack against Aelish hits for 3 damage, Aelish is poisoned. AOO vs. Aelish misses. 
Fey #2 - Attacks Shandul with bracer, misses.
Fey #3 - Attacks Shandul with bracer, hits for 8 damage. AOO against Aelish misses.
Aelish - Moves 10', Spring Attacks Fey #2, hits for 13 damage. Moves 25' to G3, hit by readied ranged attack for 4 damage, fails FORT save vs. Poison, Dazed for next round.
Aldur - 5' Step to H10, Full Attack vs. Fey #3 (effects: Haste, Soft Cover). 2 hits for 15 damage.
Jerivan - Move 10' to G10, attack Fey #2, hits for 10 damage, dropping Fey #2.
Percivilis - Casts Magic Circle vs. Evil

Still lying flat on his back, Shandul puts his fingers to his lips and whistles - a piercing tone which carries for miles. High above, Golden hears and stoops to the attack. Then he reaches up and summons the scimitar from his magical quiver. Without even bothering to stand, he sweeps the blade at the ankles of one of the two fey flanking him. From the awkward position lying on his back, however, his blade is just a hair too slow to hit the nimble fey.

With a grin, Besik sidesteps back and intones a few words in draconic, his fingers delicately weave an intricate dance before finally a flash emits from each of his allies, bolstering their speed and actions.

The furthest fey nocks another small arrow in his rosewood bow, and draws the string, ready to fire at any foe who approaches him.

Meanwhile, the other two fey lash out at Shandul with their thorny bracers. Shandul rolls out of the way of the first nasty fey, only to leave himself exposed to a nasty slash from the second! The thorns of the second fey's bracer leave a nasty gash across Shandul's cheek.

Aelish shakes his head in disappointment at the sprites' decision. Seeing an opening the Herald winces as he runs past Shandul and trusting in his Herald training to avoid flailing combatants while maneuvering about the battlefield, he makes his way up toward the archer. In the process of moving past Shandul he attacks one of the nearby fey with his readied thin blade, piercing the little fairie's chest with a sharp jab. The other nearby fey tries to slash at the nimble herald with his bracer, but comes nowhere close. Proceeding up the path toward the archer, Aelish is unable to move quickly enough to avoid being hit by the small thorn arrow fired by his target. He takes the little arrow right in the thigh, and feels a burning, itching sensation begin to spread from the wound. Finally, Aelish halts right beside the archer, dodging back as the small fey makes a futile attack with his own thorny bracer.

With Besik out of his way, Aldur steps up and, under the influence of the elven wizard's spell, he unleashes several quick axe strikes. His weapon hits home with two solid strokes, eliciting a high-pitched cry of pain from the little sprite.

"There is nothing but malice and hatred in their souls," Jerivan says as he grits his teeth and grips his longsword tightly. Jerivan, his actions sped up by the magic of the elf, moves with blinding quickness past Percivilis and appears alongside the dwarf, swinging his longsword in a mighty overhand arc, the cold wrought iron blade crackling with positive energy as it comes down upon the thorn wielding fairy. The paladin's blade cleaves the evil little fairie's neck and chest, and the fey collapses into a bleeding heap.

"To arms!" Percivilis shouts as the evil wannabe-rosebushes advance upon the party.  He draws his longsword, the blade quickly becoming shrouded in flames as it leaves its scabbard. He quickly chants a prayer to Iomedae for protection, which is quickly answered -- a shimmering half-globe of energy emanates from Percivilis, enveloping all those near him.

[sblock=Die Rolls]
Golden: Initiative Roll (1d20+3=18) 
Shandul: Attack Roll vs. Fey #2 (-4 for prone position) (1d20+3=15) MISS!
Fey #2: Attack Shandul with Bracer (Flanking) (1d20+6=10) MISS
Fey #3: Attack Shandul with Bracer (Flanking) (1d20+6=15) HIT!
Fey #3: Damage roll with bracer plus sneak attack (1d4+1=5, 1d6=3)
Fey #3: AOO vs. Aelish (1d20+4=8) MISS
Spring Attack on Fey #2 (1d20+10=18) HIT!
Skirmish Damage with Thin Blade to Fey #2 (1d8+1d6+4=13)
Readied attack vs. Aelish with bow (1d20+8=24) HIT!
Damage roll vs. Aelish with poison arrow (1d4+2=4)
Aelish: FORT save vs. Poison (1d20+5=8) FAILED 
AOO vs. Aelish (1d20+4=11)
Aldur, Full Attack vs. Fey #3 (Haste, Soft Cover) (1d20+8=11, 1d20+8=26, 1d20+3=21)
Aldur, Damage Rolls w/ Battleaxe (1d8+4=7, 1d8+4=8) 15 damage total
Jerivan attack on Fey, Haste/Smite Evil (1d20+12=23, 1d8+6=10) Hits for 10 damage.[/sblock]
*END ROUND 1*


Initiative Order, Round 2
18: Golden (20/20 hp)
17: Shandul (17/31 hp)(Lying Prone)
12: Besik (22/22 hp)(Haste, 12 Rounds)
8: Fey #2 (-23 hp, dying)
8: Fey #3 (-15 hp)
8: Fey #1
5: Aelish (29/33 hp)(Poisoned: Initial Damage, unable to act next round due to itching...treated as Dazed)
4: Aldur (59/59 hp)
4: Jerivan (33/33 hp)
2: Percivilis (43/43 hp)(Magic Circle vs. Evil, 1 Hour)

Current Effects: (*Extended Haste:*, all allies gain +1 attack roll, +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves, plus an additional 30' of Movement, and an extra attack at full Base Attack while performing full attack option.)(*Magic Circle Against Evil:* +2 deflection bonus to AC and a +2 resistance bonus on saves against evil creatures, 60 min duration, 10' radius centered on Percivilis)


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 24, 2007)

*5 - Aelish HP: 29/33; AC 20; [Hasted, Dazed, Poisoned]*

Dazed by the efficiency of the Feys attack and the indomitable itching caused by the poisoned wound, Aelish stands unable to respond and awaits that which Fate has in store for him. 

[*OOC:* Wow... Ouch!  This was a painful run...   
I am surprised that I got hit so much.   These Fey are more annoying than I expected.
YOE, I like the way that you are running the posts for your rounds.

I took 7 points damage, right (4 and 3)? Not that I do not like your idea of 4 better?  ]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 24, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [*OOC:* Wow... Ouch!  This was a painful run...
> I am surprised that I got hit so much.   These Fey are more annoying than I expected.
> YOE, I like the way that you are running the posts for your rounds.
> 
> I took 7 points damage, right (4 and 3)? Not that I do not like your idea of 4 better?  ]



OOC: FX, actually it's just 4 damage from the fey's arrow. Initially, I rolled it as 3, but then I remembered the little buggers have Point Blank Shot, so that increased the damage to 4.

I'm glad you like the combat posts, and I also am happy with the results...but they sure take a long time!


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 24, 2007)

AC: 16; HP: 22/22

Besik rolls his eyes and frowned. He had hoped that whatever threat these creatures posed would be either more formidable, or eliminated by now. Instead he holds his right hand out in a fist and flicks three of his fingers out while stating softly, "Impetus!", and emits a magical missile out of each.

OOC: Casting Magic Missile, two targeted at Fey1 for 2d4+2, the other 1d4+1 for Fey2. 5' Step back to I-12.

[sblock=Spells Remaining]1st: Unseen Servant, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Reduce Person, Enlarge Person
2nd: Invisibility, Bull's Strength*, Scorching Ray, Gust of Wind, See Invisibility
3rd: Haste*, Fly*, Fireball, Leomund's Tiny Hut

*Extended Spell (Metamagic School Focus Transmutation)

DC (Transmutation):
1st: 16 (17)
2nd: 17 (18)
3rd: 18 (19)[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 24, 2007)

*Percivilis, Hp: 43/43 AC: 20/11/19.  Jerivan, Hp: 33/33  AC: 21(23 vs ranged)/10/21*

Jerivan pulls his bloodied longsword from the downed woodland creature,"You have paid for your sins, evil one, may Iomedae have mercy on your soul."   He looks up to see the Herald paralyzed with itching.  "Percivilis, I'm on it."  He says as he closes on the archer fey, his sword at the ready.

Percivilis watches with approval as the dwarf hacks deeply into the closest enemy in the rosebushes.  Believing that the three of them have this one under control, he moves ahead with Jerivan to draw attention away from Aelish, the sun glinting off the symbol of Iomedae etched into his breastplate.  Once he is within range of the fey, he deftly stabs at the small creature.

OOC: 

Jerivan: Move to H4, attack Fey #1, MW Cold Iron Longsword: mostly likely a miss
Jerivan, round 2 (1d20+9=13, 1d8+2=5) 

Percivilis: Move to G4, attack Fey #1, Longsword +1: 17 to hit, 8 damage (1 fire)
Percivilis, round 2 (1d20+9=17, 1d8+3=7, 1d6=1)


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 25, 2007)

Rolling aside and getting to his feet, Shandul slashes at his thorny opponent.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 25, 2007)

"Raaarrrggh!! Die you little bastard!" Aldur screams as he presses the attack.


OOC:  Full attack against fey.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 26, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 2*

Shandul stands up from prone (provoking an AOO from Fey #3); then attacks Fey #3, hits for 7 damage, dropping the enemy!
Besik takes 5' step to I12, casts magic missile on Fey #1, for 12 damage.
Fey #3 makes AOO on Shandul, misses; then falls to Shandul's scimitar.
Fey #1 moves 10' to I1, then makes 2 ranged attacks vs. Aelish, both miss.
Aelish is dazed for the round, unable to act.
Aldur moves 40' to H2, attacks Fey #1, hits for 11 damage, dropping the enemy!
Combat Ends
[sblock=Die Rolls]Fey #3: AOO vs. Shandul (1d20+4=17) (AC Mods: Prone -4, Haste +1, Magic Circle +2) MISS
Shandul: Attack Fey #3 (1d20+8=20) (AC Mod: +4 Cover) HIT!
Shandul: Damage vs. Fey #3 (1d6+2=7) 
Besik: Magic Missile damage vs. Fey #1 (1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=4) 12 Total 
Fey #1: 2 Ranged attacks w/ bow vs. Aelish (1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=14) (AC Mods: +1 Dodge Feat, +1 Haste, +2 Magic Circle) Both Miss
Aldur: Attack Fey #1 with battleaxe (1d20+12=30) HIT!
Aldur: Damage roll vs. Fey #1 (1d8+4=11)[/sblock]
Rolling aside and getting to his feet, Shandul manages to avoid the fey's wicked bracer, as he slashes at his thorny opponent. His scimitar slashes the little fey right across the throat, felling the enemy!

Besik rolls his eyes and frowns. He had hoped that whatever threat these creatures posed would be either more formidable, or eliminated by now. Instead he holds his right hand out in a fist and flicks three of his fingers out while stating softly, "Impetus!", and emits a magical missile out of each. Each of the three missiles flies unerringly and slams into the last standing fey, who cries out in pain from the force of the spell.

Angered, the fey archer slips away from the itching Aelish and raises his bow, firing two small thorn arrows at the herald in quick succession. However, even with the itching tormenting him, the herald is quick on his feet, and able to dodge both attacks.

Dazed by the efficiency of the Feys attack and the indomitable itching caused by the poisoned wound, Aelish stands unable to respond and awaits that which Fate has in store for him. 

"Raaarrrggh!! Die you little bastard!" Aldur screams as he presses the attack. Under the effects of Besik's spell of haste, the dwarf charges up the path toward the remaining fey in the inner circle of rose bushes. With one fell blow of his axe he ends the conflict, sending the sprite crashing to the ground with a gaping wound in its chest.

*END COMBAT*

In the aftermath of the battle, the unnatural speed granted by Besik's magic fades away. Aelish, meanwhile, is thankful as the terrible itching from that poisoned arrow subsides. Using his healer's kit, he quickly flushes the poison from the wound, preventing further deleterious effects from the nasty stuff.
Heal Check: Treat Itchy Poison from Fey Arrow (1d20+11=30) Succeeds, no further damage.

_Party Status_
Shandul (17/31 hp)
Besik (22/22 hp
Aelish (29/33 hp)
Aldur (59/59 hp)
Jerivan (33/33 hp)
Percivilis (43/43 hp)(Magic Circle vs. Evil, 1 Hour)

Current Effects: (*Magic Circle Against Evil:* +2 deflection bonus to AC and a +2 resistance bonus on saves against evil creatures, 60 min duration, 10' radius centered on Percivilis)

OOC: I made some modifications to Aldur and Besik's targets, based on the enemies that had already fallen. That seemed to work out pretty well for you, so I'm sure there will be no complaints.  What are your actions now?


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 26, 2007)

*Aelish HP: 29/33;*

Following their battle Aelish scrounges for his healers kit and with a deft and practiced hand tends to the arrow's reddened and itchy wound. A thin layer of sweat coats what portions of his reddened skin that are visible - a byproduct of his body's travails with fighting off the fey forged poison. 

In the process of mitigating the damage he mumbles something about "Well, that was dandy. No wonder they were able to easily slaughter a group. With multiple rounds of stunning and poisoned arrows the crew was most likely and really easy pick.". He seeming a little bit disappointed with succumbing. Once he finishes with wrapping his wound he rests for a little while and the redness fades from his face; his color, eventually, returning to normal.

The herald asks "Is there anyone else needs some immediate attention?" _(assuming not he will put it back in his pack)_


"So, we should probably continue on. Perhaps search the rest of this clearing to make sure we do not get ambushed later on and then make our way down there?" He points to the stairs in he center of this meticulously tended to clearing leading into the depths of the earth.


[*OOC:* Treat Itchy Poison from Fey Arrow (1d20+11=30) ]


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 26, 2007)

Besik furrows his brow as he moves to pick up one of the tiny bows and its arrows. "We should keep at least one of these sets to bring back to the fort," he states as he moves around the clearing. "Three of these could not take down a crew of those numbers, not without them being incompetent fools, which I will not put past them. So be wary, there could be more lurking around."


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 27, 2007)

Shandul frowns as he calls up power to heal his wounds. "That was too easy - I fell into their trap like a rank amateur."

[sblock=OOC]Cast Cure Light Wounds. If the healing is minimal, he'll follow it up with a Cure Minor.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

*Percivilis and Jerivan*

"Jerivan - see to the herald's wounds, I will look onto the woodsman" Percivilis says as he walks back to the main group.

He inspects the wounds on Shandul, says a brief prayer, then touches the wounds, glowing light transfers from Percivilis' hands to the injured druid.

Jerivan centers himself for a moment, reaches within himself, then lays his glowing hands upon the wounded herald - his minor wounds closing immediately.



OOC:

Percivilis - Cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Shandul (2d8+6) (only if Shandul needs it -- if he uses his CLW, then will hold off)
Jerivan - Use Lay on Hands on Aelish (4 hp, 8 hp remaining for the day)

Spells left: 5/7/5/3


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 27, 2007)

*Aelish (Male HUman Herald) HP:29/33;*

Aelish looks to Jerivan "Thank you. May Iomedae praise you." He draws his sword and swings it a few times, rubs the spot where the arrow entered, nods his head satisfied. "Well, we should continue on."

The Herald looks to join Aldur in searching the monoliths.


----------



## Azgulor (Sep 27, 2007)

Seeing that none of his companions are seriously wounded, Aldur lets the others tend to the wounded.  Axe still in hand, he examines the stone monoliths and the center of the clearing.


----------

